# Modell Uzzi eingestellt?



## zx10rr (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß jemand ob das Intense Uzzi eingestellt worden ist? Auf der offiziellen Homepage ist nichts mehr davon zu sehen? Wäre schade drum!


----------



## Matte (22. Juli 2014)

Laut Flo vom deutschen Intense Vertrieb ist das Uzzi aus dem Program genommen worden - und aktuell kein Nachfolger geplant, da das Modell nur noch in einzelnen Märkten entsprechend abverkauft hat. 

So die Info von vor ein paar Wochen beim Bikes'n'Beats Festival am Shocker Stand. 

Aber mal schauen, was die Zukunft bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iRider (23. Juli 2014)

In letzter Zeit versteh ich die Firmenpolitik von Intense einfach nicht mehr. 
Früher haben sie doch auch spezielle Rahmen wie den Tazer VP FRO ab und an in kleinen Batches gebaut. Und ich glaube schon dass das Uzzi mehr Volumen hatte als das Tazer. Langsam werde ich von meiner Intense Sucht geheilt.  Mein Geldbeutel dankt es.


----------



## Downhoehl (11. August 2014)

iRider schrieb:


> In letzter Zeit versteh ich die Firmenpolitik von Intense einfach nicht mehr.
> Früher haben sie doch auch spezielle Rahmen wie den Tazer VP FRO ab und an in kleinen Batches gebaut. Und ich glaube schon dass das Uzzi mehr Volumen hatte als das Tazer. Langsam werde ich von meiner Intense Sucht geheilt.  Mein Geldbeutel dankt es.


Früher war alles besser ;-)

Aber generell haben sie ja auch "nur" noch 8 Modelle im Angebot, wobei nur 3 aus Alu sind. Mal sehen ob der Messeherbst was neues bringt......


----------

